# ullapool to sango sands



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

off to ullapool soon from birmingham going back to gods country.wats the road like from ullapool to durness sango sands area


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

narrow and winding (and wet at present) but beautiful and with lots of wild-camping opportinities! Hope you take your waterproofs and have a great time!


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

The road is pretty good although part of it is single track with passing places but you can see the oncoming traffic well in advance .
I towed our caravan up to to Durness from Ullapool in 2010 during the summer months and found it relatively easy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Shuggy68 said:


> off to ullapool soon from birmingham going back to gods country.wats the road like from ullapool to durness sango sands area


You might find these 2 threads useful.

Starting from Birmingham too.

birmingham to ullapool
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1268661.html#1268661

sango sands
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1266319.html#1266319


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

A single track with passing places for a lot of the road, but what a road. Fantastic scenery and a relatively easy journey. Some nice wee fishing villages along the route.

Have a good trip.

Dave


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*road trip*

sorted my road trip out durness hear i come doing a recce cos up there on 1st sept geezer coming today to fix habitation door out so has any body done ullapool to durness if so wat the best way wats to see

site admin note - merged with previous thread


----------

